# Programm für Photo CD



## tequilo (26. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ihr da draußen,

ich habe gerade einen ganzen Schwung Urlaubsbilder vor mir und möchte diese auf eine Photo CD brennen.

Ich brauche dafür noch ein vernünftiges Programm, mit dem ich so gut wie alles machen kann. Ich scheue keine Kosten (bis 100 €). Kann auch umfangreich sein.

Welches Programm ist empfelenswert?

Danke


----------



## lefteris (8. Juli 2004)

Gehe einmal auf bhv.de und anschliessend Software. Dort findest Du TV Foto Show. Ich habe mir dieses Programm nach einigen anderen gekauft und muss sagen, das Beste, das ich bisher hatte. Nur, ich wuerde es nur als BOX kaufen und nicht als Downloadprogramm.
Lefteris


----------



## Robert Steichele (8. Juli 2004)

Hab gute Erfahrungen mit Fotos auf CD und DVD von Magix gemacht.


----------



## Hil (8. Juli 2004)

*Photo CD*

Hi,
Ein gutes und einfaches Programm zum Bilder verwalten, Cds erstellen usw. ist Adobe Album 2. Da du keine Kosten scheust ist das vielleicht das richtige für dich.

Hil


----------



## tittli (8. Juli 2004)

Mal so eine Frage:
Was kann so ein Programm eigentlich? Also das heisst warum kauft man so ein Programm, wenn man die Photos genau so gut mit Nero oder sonstwas auf eine CD bringt?

gruss


----------

